# Canadian Smith&Stone Through The Years,



## Scott Fraser (Jan 7, 2013)

1960's silent toggle. The body is of a red colour bakelite.


----------



## Scott Fraser (Jan 7, 2013)

Here is a few variations through the 70's, starting with the earliest.








Mid 70's, Thin toggle.
















Mid-Late 70's,


----------



## Scott Fraser (Jan 7, 2013)

1970's Rocker,


----------



## Scott Fraser (Jan 7, 2013)

1980's,








They used the same switch body for all configurations. You can see the vacant cavities where the screw terminals would be if it were to be a 3-way or a 4-way.








Notice the long, 1" strip gauge length,








The longer than typical strip gauge allowed the electrician to insert the first bit of copper into the hole and then wrap the wire around the screw terminal....eliminating the need of needle nose pliers.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Man my Friday nights ain't what they used to be.


----------



## Scott Fraser (Jan 7, 2013)

Installed view in a 1980's basement,


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Man my Friday nights ain't what they used to be.


Funny, I kinda thought of you when I read ' 70s Rocker ' :laughing:


----------



## Scott Fraser (Jan 7, 2013)

70's and 80's spec. grade.


----------



## Scott Fraser (Jan 7, 2013)

1980's decora,


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

stuiec said:


> Funny, I kinda thought of you when I read ' 70s Rocker ' :laughing:


Late 70s early 80s.:laughing:


----------



## Scott Fraser (Jan 7, 2013)

Early 90's, notice the round plaster ears compared to the square ones of the 80's.








The nineties finally adopted the push lock feature !


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Man my Friday nights ain't what they used to be.


 
What a pathetic loser.

What kind of guy is on here on a Friday night.:jester:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Scott Fraser said:


> 1970's Rocker,


Another 1970s Rocker. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Awg-Dawg said:


> What a pathetic loser.
> 
> What kind of guy is on here on a Friday night.:jester:


 The guy that has to work Saturday.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Apr 13, 2020)

I love collecting wiring devices. Smith and Stone and Hubbell are two of my favorite makers of receptacles. [Here](https://imgur.com/gallery/bedpUtX) is one of each kind of S&S devices that I have in my collection. The dates I have added are roughly based on the ages of buildings where I have seen these devices installed.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

I bet those old devices in post#1 are even older now


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

oldtimer said:


> Another 1970s Rocker. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Heard yesterday ozzy has parkinsons


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

And I heard Mikey is getting senile . My wife told me so.


----------

